# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  gold set by freshy face ขายแล้วมีรายได้ ทำได้ทั้งอาชีพเสริมอาชีพหลัก

## princ117

มาเถอะมาช่วยกันขาย gold set by freshy face 
หมดปัญหาผิวคล้ำ หน้ามัน เป็นสิว ฝ้า กระ จุด ด่าง ดำ ซ้ำซ้อน ริ้วรอยหนักเกินเยียวยา ใช้อะไรก็ไม่ได้ผล จนกลายเป็นคนขาดความมั่นใจ เรา ขอแนะนำสุดยอดนวัตกรรม ที่จะช่วยแก้ไขปัญหานี้ freshy face ถุงทอง ชุดหน้าใสปลอดภัย
เน้น การแก้ปัญหาหลักๆบนใบหน้าเช่นรอยสิว ผิวหน้าไม่เรียบ หมดปัญหาเห็นผล การันตีเห็นผลใน 7 วัน 








gold set by freshy face มีบทความการันตีมากมาย ประกอบด้วย 5 ชิ้น
1. Collagen carrot soap (สบู่โสมส้ม) ปรับสภาพผิวหน้าให้ขาวขึ้นลดความหมองคล้ำได้ดีเยี่ยม ผิวหน้าเนียนเรียบขึ้นจนสัมผัสได้ถึงความเปลี่ยนแปลง 
เลขที่แจ้งอ.ย. 10-1-5326741
2. Perfect white (ครีมคลอลาเจนผสมโสม) ครีมปรับสภาผิวหน้าเพื่อช่วยผลัดเซลล์ผิวเก่าที่เสื่อมสภาพให้หลุดออกเผยผิวใหม่ขาวใสเนื้อครีมหอมเข้มข้นเพิ่มการบำรุงอย่างล้ำลึก ช่วยปรับสีผิวให้สม่ำเสมออย่างเป็นธรรมชาติ 
เลขที่แจ้งอ.ย. 10-1-5325980
3. Sunscreen (ครีมกันแดด SPF60) ไบโอซิลลิโคนครีมกันแดด spf60 ที่มีเนื้อบางเบาประดุจผิวที่สองของคุณ สูตรไม่มัน ไม่เหนอะหนะ ใบหน้าสามารถป้องกันรังสีอุลค้าไวโอแลตครบถ้วนเพื่อความสวยใสของผิวพรรณ ปกป้องให้ผิวชุ่มชื่น เนื้อครีมเกลี่ยง่ายบางเบาราวกับขนนกช่วยให้แต่งหน้าสวยเนียนมากขึ้น
เลขที่แจ้งอ.ย. 10-1-5326920
4. Renew night serum (วิตามินหน้าใส) ครีมหน้าใสจากธรรมชาติ สารสกัดจากเอมไซม์ผลไม้เข้มข้นและมีไมโครคอลลาเจน ช่วยทำให้ผิวแข็งแรง กระจ่างใสขึ้น รูขุมขนกระชับ ขจัดความหมองคล่ำและจุดด่างดำ ทำให้ผิวขาวใสอมชมพูดูสุขภาพดี
เลขที่แจ้ง อ.ย. 10-1-5326360
5. Whitening lntensive (โปรตีนผิว) ช่วยปรับสภาพผิวหน้าให้แลดุขาวกระจ่างใส มีน้ำมีนวล อมชมพู ผิวหน้าเด้งกระชับ ผิวที่เคยหยาบกร้านกลับเนียนนุ่มชุ่มชื้น พร้อมป้องกันการเกิดสิว ฝ้า กระ จุดด่างดำ
เลขที่แจ้งอ.ย. 10-1-5325152

----------


## princ117

upupupupup

----------


## princ117

upupupupupupup

----------


## princ117

uuupupupupup
Gold set by Freshy face

----------


## princ117

upupupupupup http://www.princessdiaryshop.com/sto...034193-th.html

----------


## princ117

upupupupup

----------


## princ117

upupupupup
http://www.princessdiaryshop.com/sto...730261-th.html

----------


## princ117

upupupupup 
http://www.princessdiaryshop.com/sto...730261-th.html

----------


## princ117

upupupupupup
http://www.princessdiaryshop.com/sto...730261-th.html

----------


## princ117

upupupupuphttp://www.princessdiaryshop.com/store/product/view/**%E0%B8%9E%E0%B8%A3%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%AA%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%87**%E0%B8%AA%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%87%E0%B8%9F%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B5EMS**_Gold_Set_by_Freshy_Face_%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%95%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%88%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%82%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%96%E0%B8%A5%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%96%E0%B8%A5-26730261-th.html

----------


## princ117

upupupupupup http://www.princessdiaryshop.com/sto...730261-th.html

----------


## princ117

upupupuupup

----------


## princ117

upupupupupup

----------

